# Still Bush's Fault!



## vancouver (Jan 19, 2012)

A majority of Americans believe that former President *George W. Bush* is more responsible than *President Obama *for the current economic problems in the country, according to a new Washington Post-ABC News poll.

The economy? It's still Bush's fault - The Washington Post


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 19, 2012)

That's rubbish!  That would've only taken a conservative 6 months to fix, they would've just asked Jesus for help.  Problem solved.  
Remember all those droughts in Texas and Rick perry said texans just need to pray?  Oh wait, that didn't work, nevermind.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 20, 2012)

Washington Post. ABC News. 'Nuff said. Completely biased, completely unreliable. I guess Barack will never take responsibility for ANY failed policies of his administration. Solyndra was Bush's fault, "those jobs weren't as shovel ready as we thought." Again, Bush's fault. No to the keystone pipeline. Bush's fault.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 20, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Washington Post. ABC News. 'Nuff said. Completely biased, completely unreliable. I guess Barack will never take responsibility for ANY failed policies of his administration. Solyndra was Bush's fault, "those jobs weren't as shovel ready as we thought." Again, Bush's fault. No to the keystone pipeline. Bush's fault.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 20, 2012)

vancouver said:


> A majority of Americans believe that former President *George W. Bush* is more responsible than *President Obama *for the current economic problems in the country, according to a new Washington Post-ABC News poll.
> 
> The economy? It’s still Bush’s fault - The Washington Post



Did they only ask niggers?


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jan 20, 2012)

Bush is a cunt, just like his father. The world is well aware of this fact.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 20, 2012)

BillHicksFan said:


> Bush is a cunt, just like his father. The world is well aware of this fact.



Reagan is rolling in his grave at what they both did.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jan 20, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> Reagan is rolling in his grave at what they both did.




During a Reagan wet dream I suppose. That blood sucker probably sleeps in a coffin too.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 20, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Washington Post. ABC News. 'Nuff said. Completely biased, completely unreliable. I guess Barack will never take responsibility for ANY failed policies of his administration. Solyndra was Bush's fault, "those jobs weren't as shovel ready as we thought." Again, Bush's fault. No to the keystone pipeline. Bush's fault.


Bush and Obama both suck balls.
Fox says Obama sucks and MSNBC says Bush suck, they are both right.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 20, 2012)

Bush was a bumbling idiot but that lying ass coon has no business running shit.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 20, 2012)

Man how bad would it suck to be the next president? I would never want to move into a house that a family of niggers had lived in for 4 yrs. whole damn place will smell like fried chicken and stinky nigger pussy.. Little nigger pubes all in the bathroom.. No thanks , put me up in the holiday inn


----------



## hypno (Jan 20, 2012)

I may be , okay I AM  but all BS and political polling aside. 

Bush's administration exploded this mess onto the world without a doubt though it started a long time ago with Regan and Bush Sr. They did it either purposely or by pure stupidity. Either way it comes out the same. 

Obuma's administration (much of it carried over from Bush) has continued making it worse and worse. The financial part of each administration has been run by Wall St no matter who the President has been.

They are both puppets and will continue doing as their strings are pulled.

The next administration? More of the same and maybe even worse looking at those running. One of them against Obuma? Oh my God. Either way the people lose once again.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 20, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Washington Post. ABC News. 'Nuff said. Completely biased, completely unreliable. I guess Barack will never take responsibility for ANY failed policies of his administration. Solyndra was Bush's fault, "those jobs weren't as shovel ready as we thought." Again, Bush's fault. No to the keystone pipeline. Bush's fault.



I'm sure fox news and glen beck are what you watch?

Btw, it's a news poll, not a commentator from abc that made the claim.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## btex34n88 (Jan 21, 2012)

Obama is the reason our economy cant grow. You dont elect a leader who has no experience or background in anything business related. Its obvious from all the boneheaded decisions he's made. Yes, lets give poor people more money so they can go buy more beer and cigarettes. Obama is a fucking idiot and makes America look like a bunch of fairy faggots.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2012)

If I told my boss the last manager from a couple years ago is to blame for my poor job results he would fire my ass in a heart beat.

Its time for the people to admit that Obama needs to take responsibility for our present state of affairs.


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 21, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> Obama is the reason our economy cant grow. You dont elect a leader who has no experience or background in anything business related.* Its obvious from all the boneheaded decisions he's made*. Yes, lets give poor people more money so they can go buy more beer and cigarettes. Obama is a fucking idiot and makes America look like a bunch of fairy faggots.



You're a bit slow if you actually think presidents make real decisions. Obama is just a puppet, being pulled by the same strings as Bush, Clinton, Bush Sr, etc, etc. Electing a democrat or republican makes absolutely no difference whatsoever.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Washington Post. ABC News. 'Nuff said. Completely biased, completely unreliable. I guess Barack will never take responsibility for ANY failed policies of his administration. Solyndra was Bush's fault, "those jobs weren't as shovel ready as we thought." Again, Bush's fault. No to the keystone pipeline. Bush's fault.


If it's bad, it's Bush's fault. If it's good, it's Obama's. 

What a load of horse shit.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 21, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> Obama is the reason our economy cant grow. You dont elect a leader who has no experience or background in anything business related. Its obvious from all the boneheaded decisions he's made. Yes, lets give poor people more money so they can go buy more beer and cigarettes. Obama is a fucking idiot and makes America look like a bunch of fairy faggots.



Could you provide some examples of decisions made that gave poor people money?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> If I told my boss the last manager from a couple years ago is to blame for my poor job results he would fire my ass in a heart beat.
> 
> Its time for the people to admit that Obama needs to take responsibility for our present state of affairs.


 I agree


----------



## secdrl (Jan 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> If I told my boss the last manager from a couple years ago is to blame for my poor job results he would fire my ass in a heart beat.
> 
> Its time for the people to admit that Obama needs to take responsibility for our present state of affairs.


 
Heavy is just another racist.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2012)

how was our economy the year that GWB took office and what was our national debt?
and how was our economy and national debt after GWB left office?

nuff said.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 21, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> You dont elect a leader who has no experience or background in anything business related.


 

You mean like this guy???


----------



## LAM (Jan 21, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> Reagan is rolling in his grave at what they both did.



Reagan started this whole mess with his union busting and changes to the tax code and with not raising the minimum wage during that decade of high inflation caused by the OPEC oil shock.  David Stockman said Reagan was proud of the deficit that he created, said it was "his baby" and hoped it would grow into what it was today, hopefully leading to the end of the Big 3.  in Stockman's first book he talks about how supply-side tax cuts where never supposed to create jobs, nothing but a trojan horse to lower the top rate for the elite.  he's right, they haven't created any Net jobs in 30 years.

the guy was charismatic that's for sure, but can't grasp a poor person that makes it then does everything they can to increase poverty...he thought he was something he wasn't

in 2003 nobel prize winning economist George Akerlof warned of the deficits, him and over 400 other economists tried to stop that "stimulus"..

'Horrendous': Nobel economist George Akerlof criticizes Bush economic stimulus package

those that think Bush didn't cause this mess have no concept of debt and the costs of loan servicing or they enjoy living a lie.  the GOP has outspent the left by 2 to 1 since the 80's and not a one of their 35 debt ceiling increases were ever matched with spending cuts.

Critics Still Wrong on What???s Driving Deficits in Coming Years

US Federal Debt Since The Founding United States 1792-2016 - Federal State Local Data

the growth of the annual budget deficit is a function of the trade imbalance with China, of which the low national savings rate is a major indicator of that.  Below is a paper from some economists in Japan at one of their ranking institutions, it's a pretty good present day explanation of how US corps are screwing over the working class to increase their profits.  and people want to lower the corp tax rates...

How iPhone Widens the US Trade Deficits with PRC
www3.grips.ac.jp/~pinc/data/10-21.pdf

* every time I hear the word free market a crack up, what a bunch of bullshit..


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2012)

We hired Obama to repair the problem. He said no problem. Let see if he can do it.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> We hired Obama to repair the problem. He said no problem. Let see if he can do it.


 
Over 3 years in and not looking good for him. I know, I know...he needs more than 4 years to undo all the damage Bush did.  GOP 2012


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 21, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Over 3 years in and not looking good for him. I know, I know...he needs more than 4 years to undo all the damage Bush did.  GOP 2012



Actually, our economy is better now than when bush left.


----------



## fitter420 (Jan 21, 2012)

BillHicksFan said:


> Bush is a cunt, just like his father. The world is well aware of this fact.


Yo bill, not trying to be a dick,as we all have different political views and that is fine.
But you bring up Bush senior calling him a cunt from the comfort of your keyboard is too much. Look, as I said,if you disagree with his politics so be it.But the man you are calling a cunt flew over 50 missions in WW2 and was shot down in enemy waters when you were still swimming in your daddys balls.
I mean really,what the fuck have you done that can compare to that?
Neg if you want,but its fucking annoying to keep seeing this bullshit over and over from someone that hasnt done done shit and couldnt fill one of his shoes,let alone walk in them.
BTW,heres the link if you are interested.
LTJG George Bush in World War II


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 21, 2012)

fitter420 said:


> Yo bill, not trying to be a dick,as we all have different political views and that is fine.
> But you bring up Bush senior calling him a cunt from the comfort of your keyboard is too much. Look, as I said,if you disagree with his politics so be it.But the man you are calling a cunt flew over 50 missions in WW2 and was shot down in enemy waters when you were still swimming in your daddys balls.
> I mean really,what the fuck have you done that can compare to that?
> Neg if you want,but its fucking annoying to keep seeing this bullshit over and over from someone that hasnt done done shit and couldnt fill one of his shoes,let alone walk in them.
> ...



Being in the military doesn't exclude you from criticism.  Many soldiers have done great things, and some have been absolute cunts.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 21, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Actually, our economy is better now than when bush left.


 
Very true, unemployment reversed in 1st year of his election. I'm not giving Obama credit, but he certainly didn't do anything to make it worse!!!


----------



## vancouver (Jan 21, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Being in the military doesn't exclude you from criticism. Many soldiers have done great things, and some have been absolute cunts.


 
This guy comes to mind. War hero, political cunt!! He also ran along side one


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 22, 2012)

timothy mcveigh was a highly decorated soldier.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jan 22, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> You're a bit slow if you actually think presidents make real decisions. Obama is just a puppet, being pulled by the same strings as Bush, Clinton, Bush Sr, etc, etc. *Electing a democrat or republican makes absolutely no difference whatsoever*.


 
 Wow, thats like saying drinking water vs. beer has virtually no difference on a person. 

Thinking like this is the exact reason people like Obama get elected. They think it doesnt matter who wins, the decisions will be the same. Yup Bush sure would have approved homofags in the military.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jan 22, 2012)

Obama destroys business and the environment needed for them to grow. He enables the low income to remain in that bracket by taxing the wealthy in order to "cover" for those who strive to be average.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 22, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Man how bad would it suck to be the next president? I would never want to move into a house that a family of niggers had lived in for 4 yrs. whole damn place will smell like fried chicken and stinky nigger pussy.. Little nigger pubes all in the bathroom.. No thanks , put me up in the holiday inn


rofl!!! Best post in the thread.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 22, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> That's rubbish! That would've only taken a conservative 6 months to fix, they would've just asked Jesus for help. Problem solved.
> Remember all those droughts in Texas and Rick perry said texans just need to pray? Oh wait, that didn't work, nevermind.


 
Why are you so obsessed with religion knig?  For an atheist, you sure do seem to be obsessed with religion.    Religion didn't get us into the mess and it's not gonna get us out of it.  Also FYI, the average conservative is no more religious than the average lib.  I'm somewhat of a right-winger and probbly a lot less religious than Nancy Pelosi or anyone else on the left side of the isle.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 22, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Very true, unemployment reversed in 1st year of his election. I'm not giving Obama credit, but he certainly didn't do anything to make it worse!!!


Lol...where did you hear this? Unemployment certainly did not reverse in his 1st or 2nd year.

And before you throw up some silly copy/paste let me remind you there are twice as many that say otherwise.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes, Obama's spending bill kept unemployment below 8%. lol  But, in all fairness, he hasn't fucked things up any worse than Bush did.  W was probably the worst president in US history, with the exception of Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jan 22, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Lol...where did you hear this? Unemployment certainly did not reverse in his 1st or 2nd year.
> 
> And before you throw up some silly copy/paste let me remind you there are twice as many that say otherwise.


 
Vancouver must be talking about the canadian economy


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 22, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> Vancouver must be talking about the canadian economy


I suspect he was "baiting".


----------



## fitter420 (Jan 22, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Why are you so obsessed with religion knig?  For an atheist, you sure do seem to be obsessed with religion.    Religion didn't get us into the mess and it's not gonna get us out of it.  Also FYI, the average conservative is no more religious than the average lib.  I'm somewhat of a right-winger and probbly a lot less religious than Nancy Pelosi or anyone else on the left side of the isle.


Well put


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 22, 2012)

vancouver said:


> This guy comes to mind. War hero, political cunt!! He also ran along side one



I hope your Canadian ass gets hit by a car today.  Go suck Celine Diones cock you homo.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 22, 2012)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> I hope your Canadian ass gets hit by a car today. Go suck Celine Diones cock you homo.


 


			
				ANIMALHOUSE said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -61717 reputation points from ANIMALHOUSE.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


 

LOL!!! I'm sorry you're a dip shit; so are all of your friends and family...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> , the average conservative is no more religious than the average lib.



I can't agree with you on that, the majority of the bible thumpers are conservative.


----------



## Thresh (Jan 22, 2012)

vancouver said:


> A majority of Americans believe that former President *George W. Bush* is more responsible than *President Obama *for the current economic problems in the country, according to a new Washington Post-ABC News poll.
> 
> The economy? It's still Bush's fault - The Washington Post



A majority of Americans are also completely retarded. Obama had the presidency, house, and the senate. He could have passed any legislation he wanted at anytime. He did this. Now we are 15 trillion in debt and have more people on food stamps than any other time in history. 

Obama is worse than Carter...


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 22, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Heavy is just another racist.



You want to be a racist live in Maryland for 5 minutes.


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 22, 2012)

Thresh said:


> A majority of Americans are also completely retarded. Obama had the presidency, house, and the senate. He could have passed any legislation he wanted at anytime. He did this. Now we are 15 trillion in debt and have more people on food stamps than any other time in history.
> 
> Obama is worse than Carter...
> 
> ...



Is that Arron Singerman in your avi with your girlfriend?


----------



## vancouver (Jan 22, 2012)

Thresh said:


> A majority of Americans are also completely retarded. Obama had the presidency, house, and the senate. He could have passed any legislation he wanted at anytime. He did this. Now we are 15 trillion in debt and have more people on food stamps than any other time in history.
> 
> Obama is worse than Carter...


 
I was very excited for Obama, but you're right...he spent a lot of his first 4 years campaigning for the next 4 years. This said, if he did a lot of the right things, like veto some dumbass bills, he would have only been a 1 term president anyway. Crossing fingers that he pushes his weight in the last 4 years...

But crossing my fingers even more than Ron Paul some how gets the nomination or runs as an independent!!!


----------



## Thresh (Jan 22, 2012)

Glycomann said:


> Is that Arron Singerman in your avi with your girlfriend?



Me and my occasional play thing, not girlfriend. 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## vancouver (Jan 22, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Lol...where did you hear this? Unemployment certainly did not reverse in his 1st or 2nd year.
> 
> And before you throw up some silly copy/paste let me remind you there are twice as many that say otherwise.


 
LOL, unemployment rates are published by the U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics , they cannot be argued . However the reasons for unemployment's rise or fall can be argued...

As I said before, I'm not giving Obama credit, but certainly he cannot be blammed for unemployment when the trend reversed in April 2009...

Obama’s unemployment comeback? - Behind the Numbers - The Washington Post


----------



## vancouver (Jan 22, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> Vancouver must be talking about the canadian economy


 
For the sake of America...please don't vote!!!


----------



## Thresh (Jan 22, 2012)

vancouver said:


> LOL, unemployment rates are published by the U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics , they cannot be argued . However the reasons for unemployment's rise or fall can be argued...
> 
> As I said before, I'm not giving Obama credit, but certainly he cannot be blammed for unemployment when the trend reversed in April 2009...
> 
> Obama’s unemployment comeback? - Behind the Numbers - The Washington Post



Didn't that trend reverse because many people stopped seeking unemployment? These people are not counted and then you have to find the stat for "real unemployment". I don't think that is counted by any agency, only estimated. 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 22, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Why are you so obsessed with religion knig?  For an atheist, you sure do seem to be obsessed with religion.    Religion didn't get us into the mess and it's not gonna get us out of it.  Also FYI, the average conservative is no more religious than the average lib.  I'm somewhat of a right-winger and probbly a lot less religious than Nancy Pelosi or anyone else on the left side of the isle.



The difference is that conservatives want to write their religious views into legislation.  
My obsession w religion is that it's detrimental to society.  And you can't be a conservative politician w/o being a religious nut.  Id like to see a conservative who isn't retarded. In my last post, I was pointing out how insane it is that Texas elected a man who thinks prayer will bring rain.  That's absolutely ridiculous for grown adults in the year 2012 to believe.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 22, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> Vancouver must be talking about the canadian economy



You still haven't provided any proof that backs up your claim that Obama has made decisions that give poor people more money.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 22, 2012)

Thresh said:


> Didn't that trend reverse because many people stopped seeking unemployment? These people are not counted and then you have to find the stat for "real unemployment". I don't think that is counted by any agency, only estimated.


 
Yes it is very true that there's a real unemployment rate that is not published and it is highly debatable. For some reason the U.S. does not include people who have stopped seaking work. Other countries, including mine do. The global trend has seen a fall in unemployment since 2009, real or not.

When people stop looking for work, the unempoyment rate falls, but a large percentage of these people will seek work again...this is the reason for short-term rises in unemployement while the overall trend is falling...

I have economist's forecasts through 2012, based on the current trend, this is not going to be a hot topic for the republicans come election time...

I don't give any politician in any country credit for the employment rate, jobs are created by the market, not politicians. Republicans also believe this, but will critisize when it suits them...


----------



## vancouver (Jan 22, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> _*Quote:*_
> _*Originally Posted by btex34n88 *__*
> 
> *_
> ...


 
He doesn't have to, everyone who watches Fox News is right!


----------



## Thresh (Jan 22, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Yes it is very true that there's a real unemployment rate that is not published and it is highly debatable. For some reason the U.S. does not include people who have stopped seaking work. Other countries, including mine do. The global trend has seen a fall in unemployment since 2009, real or not.
> 
> When people stop looking for work, the unempoyment rate falls, but a large percentage of these people will seek work again...this is the reason for short-term rises in unemployement while the overall trend is falling...
> 
> ...



"I don't give any politician in any country credit for the employment rate, jobs are created by the market, not politicians."

Best quote of this thread. 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## vancouver (Jan 22, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> The difference is that conservatives want to write their religious views into legislation.
> My obsession w religion is that it's detrimental to society. And you can't be a conservative politician w/o being a religious nut. Id like to see a conservative who isn't retarded. In my last post, I was pointing out how insane it is that Texas elected a man who thinks prayer will bring rain. That's absolutely ridiculous for grown adults in the year 2012 to believe.


 
The founding fathers seperated religion from state in the constitution, and this was a time when witches were still being burned (well almost)...

Today the constitution is used for toilette paper when politicians run out...


----------



## Thresh (Jan 22, 2012)

vancouver said:


> The founding fathers seperated religion from state in the constitution, and this was a time when witches were still being burned (well almost)...
> 
> Today the constitution is used for toilette paper when politicians run out...



If I recall correctly the constitution separates the federal government from creating a national religion. This does not actually apply to the individual states. 

The First Amendment provides that "Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof ...."

This does not stop individual states from doing so. 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thresh said:


> If I recall correctly the constitution separates the federal government from creating a national religion. This does not actually apply to the individual states.
> 
> The First Amendment provides that "Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof ...."
> 
> ...



Yes it does, this is why Kansas was denied the right to teach creationism in science class.  It's also why school teachers can't lead Christian prayers in class. If you think this separation is bad, then you know nothing about the history of religion.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 22, 2012)

Thresh said:


> If I recall correctly the constitution separates the federal government from creating a national religion. This does not actually apply to the individual states.
> 
> The First Amendment provides that "Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof ...."
> 
> This does not stop individual states from doing so.


 
Constitutional Topic: The Constitution and Religion - The U.S. Constitution Online - USConstitution.net

*Religion in the original Constitution*
_Religion makes only one direct and obvious appearance in the original Constitution that seems to point to a desire for some degree of religious freedom. That appearance is in __Article 6__, at the end of the third clause:_
_[N]o religious Test shall ever be required as a Qualification to any Office or public Trust under the United States._
_This statement is simple and straight-forward, and applies to all offices in the entire United States, both state and federal. The clause simply means that no public position can be required to be held by any one of any religious denomination. It would be unconstitutional for there to be a requirement that the President by Lutheran, or even for the mayor of a small town to be Christian. Likewise, it would be unconstitutional for a law to forbid a Jew or Muslim from holding any office in any governmental jurisdiction in the United States. (This having been said, it should be noted that __several state constitutions do have a religious test__??? specifically, they deny office to anyone unwilling to acknowledge God or a Supreme Being.)_

I guess the USA isn't really that united...


----------



## Thresh (Jan 22, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Yes it does, this is why Kansas was denied the right to teach creationism in science class.  It's also why school teachers can't lead Christian prayers in class. If you think this separation is bad, then you know nothing about the history of religion.



This is because the schools receive federal funding. The constitution itself does not stop states from acknowledging a religion. Courts may have ruled on it over time, but I consider myself I strict conservative constitutionalist, it's laws are the supreme laws of the land. 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## Thresh (Jan 22, 2012)

"(This having been said, it should be noted that [/I]_several state constitutions do have a religious test__— specifically, they deny office to anyone unwilling to acknowledge God or a Supreme Being.)_

I guess the USA isn't really that united..."

The USA was meant to be united at the federal level only. The founding fathers realized from state to state cultures and laws can and shall be drastically different for it's own people's and cultures. 




5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## troubador (Jan 22, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Yes it does, this is why Kansas was denied the right to teach creationism in science class.  It's also why school teachers can't lead Christian prayers in class. If you think this separation is bad, then you know nothing about the history of religion.



Please post a link about how Kansas was denied the right to teach creationism in a constitutional ruling.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jan 22, 2012)

vancouver said:


> For the sake of America...please don't vote!!!


 
sorry i enjoy my money, and in order to protect it we need a republican in office or worst case a democratic who understands business and the economy.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jan 22, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> You still haven't provided any proof that backs up your claim that Obama has made decisions that give poor people more money.


 
Seriously? I take it that your poor and on food stamps if you really need me to answer this for you? How was your stimulus check?


----------



## vancouver (Jan 22, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> sorry i enjoy my money, and in order to protect it we need a republican in office or worst case a democratic who understands business and the economy.


 
Sooo you mean Ron Paul...

I can agree with that


----------



## vancouver (Jan 22, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> Seriously? I take it that your poor and on food stamps if you really need me to answer this for you? How was your stimulus check?


 
That might have been the most stupid comeback I've ever read. You might have money, but so do a lot of people who live in trailer parks!. Big deal...


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 22, 2012)

troubador said:


> Please post a link about how Kansas was denied the right to teach creationism in a constitutional ruling.



I got it wrong, it was Dover.  Nova did a documentary on it.  The judge that presided over the case was appointed by bush.  He basically said that intelligent design was repackaged Christian creationism and shouldn't be confused w science.  He gave a scathing report about the folks trying to make the claim it was science.
Here is a PBS article about it.

NOVA | Intelligent Design on Trial


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 22, 2012)

vancouver said:


> That might have been the most stupid comeback I've ever read. You might have money, but so do a lot of people who live in trailer parks!. Big deal...



He's back pedaling because he made a statement that is factually wrong and he now looks ignorant.  Seems to be common for texans.  The typical response when this happens is to try personal attacks.


----------



## fitter420 (Jan 23, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> The difference is that conservatives want to write their religious views into legislation.
> My obsession w religion is that it's detrimental to society.  And you can't be a conservative politician w/o being a religious nut.  Id like to see a conservative who isn't retarded. In my last post, I was pointing out how insane it is that Texas elected a man who thinks prayer will bring rain.  That's absolutely ridiculous for grown adults in the year 2012 to believe.


I call bullshit....Its every fucking post with you. Look man,we have had this tired discussion before,and we left it at,"We will agree to disagree."
You are an athiest...so be it.But every time I see your name you are bringing Christians into it one way or another.Its like you obsess over it.
The thread was started about Bush and how bad he supposedly fucked up.You bring up this religion shit(totally off topic)like that has anything to do with it.
The funny thing is I think you are way more fanatical  over being an athiest than the right wing bible thumpers are into religion that you bitch about.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 23, 2012)

fitter420 said:


> I call bullshit....Its every fucking post with you. Look man,we have had this tired discussion before,and we left it at,"We will agree to disagree."
> You are an athiest...so be it.But every time I see your name you are bringing Christians into it one way or another.Its like you obsess over it.
> The thread was started about Bush and how bad he supposedly fucked up.You bring up this religion shit(totally off topic)like that has anything to do with it.
> The funny thing is I think you are way more fanatical over being an athiest than the right wing bible thumpers are into religion that you bitch about.


 
^this^ 
That's what I've been trying to tell this knig for about the last 100 posts. Some of these atheists are more evangelical than a typical southern baptist minister.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 23, 2012)

fitter420 said:


> I call bullshit....Its every fucking post with you. Look man,we have had this tired discussion before,and we left it at,"We will agree to disagree."
> You are an athiest...so be it.But every time I see your name you are bringing Christians into it one way or another.Its like you obsess over it.
> The thread was started about Bush and how bad he supposedly fucked up.You bring up this religion shit(totally off topic)like that has anything to do with it.
> The funny thing is I think you are way more fanatical  over being an athiest than the right wing bible thumpers are into religion that you bitch about.



A little sensitive?  Its only in posts that involve republican politics, because they're all Christian fanatics.  I never denied being passionate about how detrimental YOUR beliefs are to society, and I stand by them.  I'll say it again, it's absolutely ludicrous to allow a guy to run a country who thinks prayer will bring rain, or who doesn't believe in evolution.  These are grown men who still believe in fairy tales.
If you read my posts before you and gears brought up religion, all I did was make a joke about how a conservative would've fixed the economy in 6 months by using prayer.  If you look at the far majority of republican politicians, it's them who are obsessed w religion and it dictates choices they make.  Bush even made the claim that it was god who made him president.  

I'm not sorry that you get offended by me attacking your ridiculous beliefs, I have to hear about christian shit all day in this Christian country.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 23, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> ^this^
> That's what I've been trying to tell this knig for about the last 100 posts. Some of these atheists are more evangelical than a typical southern baptist minister.



I'm not disagreeing w you. I love to preach atheism, especially when it riles up retarded Christians. 
If we're talking about republican politicians, then we have to discuss all of their positions that are decided by their religious beliefs, which is a lot.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> I don't give any politician in any country credit for the employment rate





vancouver said:


> Very true, unemployment reversed in 1st year of his election.


um...


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Databases, Tables & Calculators by Subject
FONT SIZE:
Change Output Options:	From:	 	  To:	 	   	 
include graphs	

Data extracted on: January 23, 2012 (10:07:41 AM)

Labor Force Statistics from the Current Population Survey

Series Id:           LNS14000000
Seasonally Adjusted
Series title:        (Seas) Unemployment Rate
Labor force status:  Unemployment rate
Type of data:        Percent or rate
Age:                 16 years and over


Download: 
Year	Jan	Feb	Mar	Apr	May	Jun	Jul	Aug	Sep	Oct	Nov	Dec	Annual
2001	4.2	4.2	4.3	4.4	4.3	4.5	4.6	4.9	5.0	5.3	5.5	5.7	 
2002	5.7	5.7	5.7	5.9	5.8	5.8	5.8	5.7	5.7	5.7	5.9	6.0	 
2003	5.8	5.9	5.9	6.0	6.1	6.3	6.2	6.1	6.1	6.0	5.8	5.7	 
2004	5.7	5.6	5.8	5.6	5.6	5.6	5.5	5.4	5.4	5.5	5.4	5.4	 
2005	5.3	5.4	5.2	5.2	5.1	5.0	5.0	4.9	5.0	5.0	5.0	4.9	 
2006	4.7	4.8	4.7	4.7	4.6	4.6	4.7	4.7	4.5	4.4	4.5	4.4	 
2007	4.6	4.5	4.4	4.5	4.4	4.6	4.7	4.6	4.7	4.7	4.7	5.0	 
2008	5.0	4.9	5.1	5.0	5.4	5.6	5.8	6.1	6.1	6.5	6.8	7.3	 
2009	7.8	8.3	8.7	8.9	9.4	9.5	9.5	9.6	9.8	10.0	9.9	9.9	 
2010	9.7	9.8	9.8	9.9	9.6	9.4	9.5	9.6	9.5	9.5	9.8	9.4	 
2011	9.1	9.0	8.9	9.0	9.0	9.1	9.1	9.1	9.0	8.9	8.7	8.5


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 23, 2012)

The graph is from Bureau of Labor Statistics Data

It clearly illustrates the trend in unemployment. Have a look at it.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> If you look at the far majority of republican politicians, it's them who are obsessed w religion



There's one more person that's obsessed with religion.



exphysiologist88 said:


> I'm not sorry that you get offended by me attacking your ridiculous beliefs, I have to hear about christian shit all day in this Christian country.



I hear Somalia is good this time of year. The best part is that you don't need a visa to live there.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 23, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> A little sensitive?  Its only in posts that involve republican politics, because they're all Christian fanatics.  I never denied being passionate about how detrimental YOUR beliefs are to society, and I stand by them.  I'll say it again, it's absolutely ludicrous to allow a guy to run a country who thinks prayer will bring rain, or who doesn't believe in evolution.  These are grown men who still believe in fairy tales.
> If you read my posts before you and gears brought up religion, all I did was make a joke about how a conservative would've fixed the economy in 6 months by using prayer.  If you look at the far majority of republican politicians, it's them who are obsessed w religion and it dictates choices they make.  Bush even made the claim that it was god who made him president.
> 
> I'm not sorry that you get offended by me attacking your ridiculous beliefs, I have to hear about christian shit all day in this Christian country.


I have to agree with him, dude. You bring religion into every aspect of every topic in here. Its kind of tired, ya know. We get it. Move on.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 23, 2012)

DOMS said:


> There's one more person that's obsessed with religion.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear Somalia is good this time of year. The best part is that you don't need a visa to live there.





I actuallly clicked on the link.  that's an awesome pic if I do say so myself.  at 13,000 ft, you'd think I'd feel closer to god, but all I felt was nausea and shortness of breath.
Are you going to somalia?  Or do they kill christians there?


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 23, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> I have to agree with him, dude. You bring religion into every aspect of every topic in here. Its kind of tired, ya know. We get it. Move on.



Well, my rep points show that quite a few actually enjoy my posts about retarded christians. 
As long as a discussion involved idiots like bush, I see no reason to not bring up his retardedness.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I actuallly clicked on the link.  that's an awesome pic if I do say so myself.  at 13,000 ft, you'd think I'd feel closer to god, but all I felt was nausea and shortness of breath.



I think it's pretty clear that science was making you sick. 



exphysiologist88 said:


> Are you going to somalia?  Or do they kill christians there?



I have zero interest in going to Africa. The place is a shit hole. I was merely recommending a place where you can get away from religion.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 23, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Well, my rep points show that quite a few actually enjoy my posts about retarded christians.
> As long as a discussion involved idiots like bush, I see no reason to not bring up his retardedness.


I'm sure a few of those reps are from me. My point is; your constant references to religion make it seem you have a "bone to pick". Were you catholic when your were a small boy by any chance?


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 23, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I have zero interest in going to Africa. The place is a shit hole. I was merely recommending a place where you can get away from religion.



lol

I'm pretty sure africa has a lot of religious nuts.  I'll just wait for the US to keep progressing towards a more secular country.

I feel very lucky to have been born in the US considering the seperation of church and state, that many other civilized countries don't have.  I'm happy that my side is winning the battle too. More and more religious symbols are being taken down, and the attempts to force creationism or prayer into school loses every time.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 23, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> I'm sure a few of those reps are from me. My point is; your constant references to religion make it seem you have a "bone to pick". Were you catholic when your were a small boy by any chance?



lol, luckily I wasn't a catholic.  My bunghole is still a virgin.

I'm not denying any of your claims that I'm extremely evangelical in my atheism, my wife will also agree with your assessment.  Her parents are extremely religious, so it makes for interesting conversations.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> lol
> 
> I'm pretty sure africa has a lot of religious nuts.



They have less than anywhere else. Just think. You can get as far away from religion as you want _right now_. So go for it man, move to Africa. Live the dream!



exphysiologist88 said:


> I feel very lucky to have been born in the US considering the seperation of church and state, that many other civilized countries don't have.  I'm happy that my side is winning the battle too.



85% of the US identifies as being religious. What's happening, and something that you probably can't process, is that the religious people are, overall, pretty tolerant and also want to keep church and state separate.



exphysiologist88 said:


> More and more religious symbols are being taken down, and the attempts to force creationism or prayer into school loses every time.



Most religious people want to keep creationism out of school. It's just a few 'tards that are trying to force it in.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 23, 2012)

DOMS said:


> They have less than anywhere else. Just think. You can get as far away from religion as you want _right now_. So go for it man, move to Africa. Live the dream!
> 
> lol.  I'd probably get killed for having tolerant views towards homosexuals.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure that I agree with "just a few," especially in the south and midwest.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I'm not sure that I agree with "just a few," especially in the south and midwest.



I'm talking percentage-wise across the country. Also, I think you'd be surprised how many atheists are against stem-cell research. I'm all for it.

As for being one of the great countries, no doubt. The USA, Canada, UK, Australia, France, and New Zealand come to mind. They all have problems, but rank at the top. The funny thing is that they tend to suffer the same sorts of problems. Loss of privacy, immigration, and corporate-government cronyism come to mind.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> The graph is from Bureau of Labor Statistics Data
> 
> It clearly illustrates the trend in unemployment. Have a look at it.


 
Your graph shows a downward trend from 2009 to present...

What exactly are you tring to say? Do you think the Washington Post fudged their graph with Bureau of Labour stats which they referenced...their chart looks like yours, probably because it is the Bureau's chart...


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Your graph shows a downward trend from 2009 to present...
> 
> What exactly are you tring to say? Do you think the Washington Post fudged their graph with Bureau of Labour stats which they referenced...their chart looks like yours, probably because it is the Bureau's chart...


It shows that 2009 began at around 8% to the present which is just around 9%. With a large peak in between the points. Are we looking at the same graph?


----------

